# building cabin:crown land



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

As far as i can tell the law states that if i were to build a cabin on crown land it would be deemed as public property and should never be locked.Meaning that if someone came across it they could spend the night/weekend but could not take up residence in it.
I plan on building one overlooking the lake,I'm not sure whether it will be illegal to do so.I pretty much plan on using it for the odd weekend getaway for those times when you just need some peace and relaxation.
Anyone have any info on the laws of building on crown land?Do the laws vary from province to province?I know where i grew up cabins weren't supposed to be locked,in the case that some lost hiker came across it and needed a place to survive.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Any improvement on Crown land automatically vests in the Crown, whether it be a cabin, a boathouse, or anything affixed to the land. You run the risk of being ordered to remove the improvements at your cost, plus returning the property to it's "natural " state".


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Beatles
I got a much more detailed answer on another forum,Basically what you just said just drawn out in detail.guess I'll have to invest in a cottage plot like everyone else.3dgrw


----------

